
Why you should stop looking for your passion - michele
http://finotto.org/entrepeneurship/why-you-should-stop-looking-for-your-passion/
======
sotojuan
Very good article. Reminds me of this Cal Newport gem:

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/10/16/the-passion-trap-
how-t...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/10/16/the-passion-trap-how-the-
search-for-your-lifes-work-is-making-your-working-life-miserable/)

~~~
michele
Thanks! Going to read that article now

